# In Memory of Rambo... who was born today. 1994



## johnpatrick (Jun 7, 2016)

In Memory of "Rambo" who was born on this day, 1994. And passed in 2002.

My wife and I once owned a champion of Black Shepherds... a truly powerful and strong willed creature who was a massive force of an animal with equal love and dedication... Rambo grew to 120 lbs by his 6th year. I used to have to use a double arm wrapped grip with a steel chain leash to restrain him when there was somewhere he wanted to go, and Im 250+. People and other dogs would part the sidewalk like the Red Sea when Rambo came pulling me behind him. 

My wife and I did not have children yet, and Rambo was our first. He died young one hot summer afternoon after being outside with us all day.... we thought it was too hot, so we brought him inside to air conditioning and found him at the foot of our bed the following morning. 

This past September, we said goodbye to "Ceasar" our second Shepherd who we had put to sleep due to chronic hip displacia and arthitis . A Gorgeous Sable. Son of "Jag" The state fair winner in Pennsylvania. I'll save another post for Ceasar.

This Saturday we are bringing home "Troy"... a Magificent large Black Shepherd puppy. I can tell he's going to be a strong dog by the huge size of his paws. Hes all big paws and a little body with a big massive head. 

This is only my second post here and they wont allow me to post pictures.... but I will as soon as I am able.

John Patrick.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to Rambo! May the memories comfort you. Best wishes with your new pup, Troy.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

You will remember him forever. A lovely tribute. He must have been magnificent. I would love to see the pics when you can post them.


----------



## johnpatrick (Jun 7, 2016)

I remember waking up to my wife screaming. She was hysterical. I had to get her out of the house and run as fast as I could to her brothers house to get him to help me with the remains. I'll never forget that morning. We didnt have kids yet, and this was her 'first' baby.

A german shepherd is a one of a kind breed. any shepherd owner can tell you. Besides the usual emotional bond we have with our pets, with German Shepherds there is a personal, intellectual bond. They literally fill a role in the family. They literally can tell if you are happy or sad or If you are in trouble and need help. They love our kids... they guard them. They watch out for us in public. They are always aware and on duty.

Its no wonder every time we suffer the loss that we seek out another.

I shed a tear as I write this, but Im smiling again because a new chapter starts on Saturday with little Troy:


----------



## johnpatrick (Jun 7, 2016)

I remember waking up to my wife screaming. She was hysterical. I had to get her out of the house and run as fast as I could to her brothers house to get him to help me with the remains. I'll never forget that morning. We didnt have kids yet, and this was her 'first' baby.

A german shepherd is a one of a kind breed. any shepherd owner can tell you. Besides the usual emotional bond we have with our pets, with German Shepherds there is a personal, intellectual bond. They literally fill a role in the family. They literally can tell if you are happy or sad or If you are in trouble and need help. They love our kids... they guard them. They watch out for us in public. They are always aware and on duty.

Its no wonder every time we suffer the loss that we seek out another.

I shed a tear as I write this, but Im smiling again inside because a new chapter starts on Saturday with little Troy:


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Remembering Rambo is a great way to welcome a new GSD. Your first is always so special. He sounds like a great pup. Forever would not be long enough. Enjoy Troy. I believe the ones who have passed on watch over us still so I'm sure Rambo is watching.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Remembering Rambo is a great way to welcome a new GSD. Your first is always so special. He sounds like a great pup. Forever would not be long enough. Enjoy Troy. I believe the ones who have passed on watch over us still so I'm sure Rambo is watching.


you just got trolled by a thread bumper for post count. congrats.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

scarfish said:


> you just got trolled by a thread bumper for post count. congrats.


Yeah, it's a real shame 'Walter Mitty' is getting a kick out of bumping these threads. To bump threads of peoples' sadness, grief and despair is pretty low.


----------

